# Nothing Fancy - Just Home..



## Bert63 (Nov 10, 2020)

One of the places I love to go take photos. This is the view as I walk down to the marina. That's Mount Baker - slightly under 11,000 feet..

In the top photo, just below the mountain, you'll see a big round radar array known as 'the tit...'

In the second, the 'tit' is on the right.


----------



## Click (Nov 10, 2020)

Very nice pictures, Bert.


----------



## Nelu (Nov 10, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> One of the places I love to go take photos. This is the view as I walk down to the marina. That's Mount Baker - slightly under 11,000 feet..
> 
> In the top photo, just below the mountain, you'll see a big round radar array known as 'the tit...'
> 
> ...


I love your neighborhood, Bert!


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 10, 2020)

Nelu said:


> I love your neighborhood, Bert!




Plenty of room - come on up!


----------



## JPAZ (Nov 11, 2020)

Very nice.


----------



## JimR from Boston (Nov 11, 2020)

Very nice, love the waterfront picture the best.


----------



## gruhl28 (Nov 11, 2020)

Beautiful! What town is this?


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 11, 2020)

gruhl28 said:


> Beautiful! What town is this?



Top picture is on Scenic Heights Drive in Oak Harbor, on Whidbey Island Washington.

The second picture is taken on the Seaplane Base there - a leftover from World War II.

In between the two is the city marina and once you come down Scenic Heights you walk along the water (Puget Sound) all the way to and back. The city marina is about a mile and a half from my back door and the marina pictured here is less than a quarter mile further.

It’s a little paradise in my opinion. Small and quiet and really beautiful no matter where you look. We’re right in between the Cascade and the Olympic mountain ranges and you can see snow covered mountains all year long.

I should be a better landscape photographer huh?

Sadly (or maybe happily) 99% of my photography takes place within five miles of this spot. During the week it’s deserted except for the Island residents, and on the weekend if you stay away from the BRIDGE it’s still a peaceful place to be.


----------



## ethanz (Nov 11, 2020)

Most photography, and especially the best photography you'll be able to make, usually happens in your home area. You know the area best. You know the seasons, sun patterns, etc. 

What camera did you use? I like the marina picture a lot. There appears to be quite a bit of CA though.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 11, 2020)

ethanz said:


> Most photography, and especially the best photography you'll be able to make, usually happens in your home area. You know the area best. You know the seasons, sun patterns, etc.
> 
> What camera did you use? I like the marina picture a lot. There appears to be quite a bit of CA though.


Personally I don’t find that. I make far better images away from my home area that I find photographically completely uninspiring.

The real advantage for home area photography is the amount of time you are there, in that if something only happens occasionally then you are more likely to photograph it.


----------



## Nelu (Nov 11, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Top picture is on Scenic Heights Drive in Oak Harbor, on Whidbey Island Washington.
> 
> The second picture is taken on the Seaplane Base there - a leftover from World War II.
> 
> ...


I visited Oak Harbor three years ago; what a beautiful and quiet place!
I do remember the Deception Pass Bridge and it wasn't that bad when I was there. No wonder you have so many people visiting, it's very photogenic!


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 11, 2020)

Nelu said:


> I visited Oak Harbor three years ago; what a beautiful and quiet place!
> I do remember the Deception Pass Bridge and it wasn't that bad when I was there. No wonder you have so many people visiting, it's very photogenic!



I tell everyone how horrible it is so they'll stay away.


Where are you located if I may ask?


----------



## Nelu (Nov 11, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> I tell everyone how horrible it is so they'll stay away.
> 
> 
> Where are you located if I may ask?


Now that I’ve been there you can’t fool me because I know for sure that your part of the world is beautiful
I’m in Calgary, Alberta, just an hour drive to Kananaskis, in the Canadian Rockies. I love it hear, Summer, Winter, doesn’t really matter for me but Spring and Autumn are very short and you have to use a very short exposure time if you want to take photos of those two seasons or else you just missed them


----------



## SteveC (Nov 11, 2020)

Nelu said:


> Now that I’ve been there you can’t fool me because I know for sure that your part of the world is beautiful
> I’m in Calgary, Alberta, just an hour drive to Kananaskis, in the Canadian Rockies. I love it hear, Summer, Winter, doesn’t really matter for me but Spring and Autumn are very short and you have to use a very short exposure time if you want to take photos of those two seasons or else you just missed them



1/8000 still shows blurs for the leaves dropping off in hurry.


----------



## Nelu (Nov 11, 2020)

SteveC said:


> 1/8000 still shows blurs for the leaves dropping off in hurry.


What leaves ?


----------



## SteveC (Nov 12, 2020)

Nelu said:


> What leaves ?



Are you telling me there are no deciduous trees there? I'm talking about the 1/8000th of a second's worth of autumn, of course.


----------



## Nelu (Nov 12, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Are you telling me there are no deciduous trees there? I'm talking about the 1/8000th of a second's worth of autumn, of course.


We do have some deciduous trees here but they’re not very common in the mountains, at least on this side of the Rockies; it’s pretty much coniferous.
Larches (deciduous trees) are spectacular for about three weeks in the short Autumn, when they turn golden, till the needles drop off the branches.
I did get your hint about the very brief Autumn 
I just switched to winter tires today because there’s no fooling around, the white stuff is here to stay...


----------



## gruhl28 (Nov 12, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Top picture is on Scenic Heights Drive in Oak Harbor, on Whidbey Island Washington.
> 
> The second picture is taken on the Seaplane Base there - a leftover from World War II.
> 
> ...


Beautiful place, thanks for the info. My girlfriend saw a House Hunters episode on Fidalgo Island a couple years ago, and ever since then we've been talking about looking into Fidalgo or Whidbey. We're on the East Coast, but have been thinking of moving west for a while. I'm a bit unsure of whether I want to be on an island, though, seems a bit more difficult when you want to go somewhere else.


----------

